# A new Lindberg 1936 Ford Slot Car Conversion



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

On the weekend, I started another Lindberg 1936 Ford Slot Car conversion with a fresh, new model. I cut the molded on frame from the fenders of the Lindberg kit and then glued together the body/fender combination first this time (unlike my previous attempt with the blue car). It was far easier to figure out my measurements from a solid body as opposed to the multi-part way I did it on the first car. 

This time, I built a frame using Evergreen Styrene square rods and some sheet plastic I had around the spare plastics bin. The wheels, chip and electric motor came from Carrera with a Monogram Tiger front pick-up/slot guide assembly.

Today I used my Dremel motor tool to grind away the inner side rails of the car body to give enough clearance for the digital chip. After some fit issues were resolved, I got to test it on the track. 

Performance is great, but I discovered that I need a more secure way to mount the body to the frame. Also, without a magnet, the car tends to miss reading the digital "pick-ups" on the track due to fish-tailing around them. This problem prevents switches from operating and the car 's ability to be read by the start/finish gate. I'm sure a magnet would fix this. Other than that, these are really some minor problems to deal with, as opposed to my original concept car. 

Next up on the build is to figure out a set of working head-lights, body mounts and an interior blank and driver figure. then, with the body finished, a paint job and details.
(7 photos)










A mock-up of the 1936 Ford. The body is from Lindberg kit #72142, which I sell at my store, Monster Hobbies in High River, Alberta.










My home-made Chassis, built from Evergreen Sheets and square Rods. Wheels and motor are Carrera of America Inc.










A mock-up with the digital Chip installed. The yellow and green wire harness is for the lights. Purple/grey is for the motor, red/black are the pick-ups and white/orange is for the roof lights if you have a pace car or police car.










The underside of the frame. The rear axel/motor location is crucial for alignment.










A test fit of the body to frame without the digital chip. You can see that the frame sits quite low.










A view from the track! The inner sides have been relieved and the chip and Monogram pick-ups are in.










Rear view. The hole on the fender is for the rear tail light and the hole in the trunk lid is for a spare tire. I'm not sure if I should mount the tire/wheel or leave it off in case I loose it on the track due to a rear impact with another car.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

very cool , a helpful tip if you put a coat of super glue on
all of the bumper brackets it will make them much stronger.
I use it in most all my custom ho slot car builds . 
I get it from dollartree it comes in two little metal tubes on a card.
the red label is thin like water good to coat your bumper brackets with . 
the green label is gel , I use for attaching the body mount screw posts .


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Interesting tip! Thanx!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Interesting tip! Thanx!


I'm doing a '34 Lindy Ford 3-window Coupe....
using a 1970's analog Eldon adjustable chassis...
got gutted & body assembled (trying 4 2-tone, so body & frame/fenders not connected yet)...
need 2 fix a small "OOPPS!" on a rear fender... then :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Post pics sometime!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Post pics sometime!


let me get it a lil' farther along...
got 2 goop that fender, & clean over-chrome on grill....
it's a hard top version, but I didn't like that rag-insert in the roof, so wet-sanded it out...

any suggestions 4 adjustable chassis MFG's???
I like Eldon, but $20+ for a used......
also, something that has or can use wheel-inserts???
TY

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> let me get it a lil' farther along...
> got 2 goop that fender, & clean over-chrome on grill....
> it's a hard top version, but I didn't like that rag-insert in the roof, so wet-sanded it out...
> 
> ...


any 1/32 models (Best MFG's 2 use???..)
and universal chassis (using Eldon & G-Slot 4 now..)
tutorial w/ be appreciated.....

never thought of "Model-Conversion" until I got the Green Hornet & Batmobile 1/32 kits from AMT (sold/traded the original kit's chassis  ) & used D-Slot's..
had 2 lengthen the chassis a tad, but easy-shmeezey ;-)

GA-GA over those 1/24 - 1/25 AMT's... BUT 1/32, is as big as I can go, due 2 track I have (Eldon-by-the-1:1-Mile, & Scalextric.. got their "Drift-Track" & "Top-Gear" sets ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> any 1/32 models (Best MFG's 2 use???..)
> and universal chassis (using Eldon & G-Slot 4 now..)
> tutorial w/ be appreciated.....
> 
> ...


U can hear them "Tumbleweeds", just roll'n by.............. 
hoping to get back to fixing the gutting-ooppps's 2day.....
get'n snow & ice... so after I go play w/ my Jeep.....
can't paint yet, due 2 temps...

not 2 "Impressed" w/ Lindberg, except 4 $$$...
any better MFG's to use (like the antiques, or classics, Tom Daniels, other custom/concept cars..) 

nobody into custom, or anything "1/32" ?????

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Rear view. The hole on the fender is for the rear tail light and the hole in the trunk lid is for a spare tire. I'm not sure if I should mount the tire/wheel or leave it off in case I loose it on the track due to a rear impact with another car.[/QUOTE]

I'ld "USE" the spare, BUT use rubber cement 2 hold it on.. (what I'll be doing w/ my '34 ford 3 window coupe..)
pliable & easy come off in crash + easy refit :thumbsup:

Pete (Bubba) :wave:


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Nice job mention it to the car. Cars from the 1920s and 1930s are my favorite era. It is so cool that you were able to adapt the body to the frame and make it work. one suggestion from a fellow modeler to another -you may want to consider making dado joints for added strength on your frameinstead of butting one joint up to the other.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> I'm doing a '34 Lindy Ford 3-window Coupe....
> using a 1970's analog Eldon adjustable chassis...
> got gutted & body assembled (trying 4 2-tone, so body & frame/fenders not connected yet)...
> need 2 fix a small "OOPPS!" on a rear fender... then :thumbsup:
> ...


hoping to shoot the primer on both body parts tomorrow :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> hoping to shoot the primer on both body parts tomorrow :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


80o's sunny, light breeze...
shot primer & colors!!!
w/ detail 2morrow..then assemble :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> 80o's sunny, light breeze...
> shot primer & colors!!!
> w/ detail 2morrow..then assemble :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


going to install windshield & maybe 1/2 side windows..(??)
already detailed the body (door handles) & shoot in 4 pieces...

Gloss Black fenders/running boards/underside...& Matte Red seat/rear window deck...

Medium Dark Blue body..

detailed dash....

detailed grill..

wish me luck !! :thumbsup:
TY AL Pink 4 loan of camera (getting braver on using it.. LOL :thumbsup: )

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> going to install windshield & maybe 1/2 side windows..(??)
> already detailed the body (door handles) & shoot in 4 pieces...
> 
> Gloss Black fenders/running boards/underside...& Matte Red seat/rear window deck...
> ...


just finished spare tire... ready 2 try body-apart shoots 4 better detail viewing.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

So how did it go?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

MadCap Romanian said:


> So how did it go?


haven't "TRack-Tested" it yet, due to room needed to set up small track..
but battery tested A-OK... have spring tension on rear chassis screw..
can't wait to see "How" it works.. and "Tune" it, for maybe a little rear "Bounce"...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I haven't got back to mine in a long time. I have been busy with the store and all it's "Goings on". Do you have pictures of your car yet?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I haven't got back to mine in a long time. I have been busy with the store and all it's "Goings on". Do you have pictures of your car yet?


hoping this Slow-Down here (yardwork, ect) soon...

no not yet, wait'n fer a "Rainy" no can work, day ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> hoping this Slow-Down here (yardwork, ect) soon...
> 
> no not yet, wait'n fer a "Rainy" no can work, day ;-)
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


got in-build picks... now need to straighten out photo bucket acct. OR make a "New" one.... bear w/ me (bare ??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

*1/43 scale anyone (??)*

hey Gang!!
anyone interested in starting a 1/43 scale Thread (??)


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

